# Blocking cotton?



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I have just about finished a lacy summer tee knit with 100% mercerized Pima cotton. What is the best way to block it? I'm thinking a steam iron with pressing cloth, but I'm not sure as I've never done it before...............I know one of you wonderful fellow knitters will have the right answer.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mercerized cotton won't shrink. Cotton shirts are generally ironed. I guess you can iron it. I don't think I've used mercerized cotton on anything but potholders - so far.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I have just finished a top in pure cotton and i blocked it like i would any other fibre and it came out beautifully. I wash the item by hand in a little washing up liquid, spin it on the 1400 spin in my washing machine then block it to size. Things i do like that are dry the next day.


----------



## traceyes (May 4, 2012)

I knitted my daughter a lacy dress out of cotton. I was not sure what to do re blocking etc, but followed instructions on ball band with the iron. It did not come out as smoothly as I hoped (I think that was my gauge and tension issues!) but worked really well - cotton seemed to like the steam! Good luck - try the iron on your gauge swatch if you have one to see what it will do to the whole garment.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I block my cotton wash cloths by laying them flat; putting a wet linen cloth over them and then ironing them and letting them dry. A cotton cloth would work just as well.Try asteam iron over a press cloth.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Washing a knitted cotton item helps to even out any problem stitches as it allows the fibre to bounce back to its normal twist. I try to avoid the iron as i don't like to flatten the fibres - unless you actually do want to do that.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ironing usually "mutes" stitch definition, no matter what the fiber content of the yarn is. Simple steaming or pinning out to size and allowing to air dry would work well.


----------



## Kyba (Oct 12, 2011)

lion brand cotton says on its directions for finishing to press lightly. I would use steam too


----------



## SammieV (Aug 8, 2012)

Such a good question - timely, too. Just last evening I finished a lace inset cardigan knitted with Berroco Weekend which is 75% acrylic and 25% Peruvian cotton. I've been going back and forth about trying to block it. I've never blocked anything before. The sweater has three different lace panels repeated on the front, back and both arms. I'm looking at it and thinking in is probably good to go. I think washing will help even out the stitches, and I'm also thinking that with the acrylic blocking isn't necessary, or even appropriate. Has anyone used this yarn before? Do you folks feel blocking is necessary? By the way, I've just joined KP but have been reading your posts for most of the summer. I've learned lots! Thank you for all the great info.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I was like that until i blocked something for the first time. Now i block everything and i certainly would something with lace panels. As long as you measure properly you cannot go wrong and i always use t pins. I have thought about getting blocking wires but so far am happy with the t pins. With acrylic if your iron is evenslightly too hot that is game over as once you deformed the fibre with the heat there is no going back.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> I have just about finished a lacy summer tee knit with 100% mercerized Pima cotton. What is the best way to block it? I'm thinking a steam iron with pressing cloth, but I'm not sure as I've never done it before...............I know one of you wonderful fellow knitters will have the right answer.
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry for the late response. Haven't been on KP as I normally am.

I just finished a lacy vest in 100% cotton. Washed it by hand, rolled it in a towel and then put it into the dryer (instructions say it is machine washable and dryable) till it was just slightly damp. Put it on my second bed and let it air dry. It came out amazingly well. Even impressed myself. :thumbup:


----------

